# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  أسلوب غير مسبوق لتقليم أظافر القدمين

## Sad Story

مجموعة من أسماك «غارا روفا» وهي تتولى مهمة تقليم الأظافر («الشرق الأوسط»)


إذا كنت من الذين يدلّلون نفسهم ويزورون صالونات التجميل للحصول على قسط من الاهتمام بالذات، أصبح بإمكانك ان تدع مهمة العناية برجليك للسمك وليس لاخصائية التجميل.

نعم اصبح بإمكانك وضع رجليك في عهدة الاسماك لتقوم بعملها على أكمل وجه. ففي صالون «إيفون هير» في العاصمة الأميركية واشنطن جاء صاحب المحل، واسمه جون هو، بفكرة غير مسبوقة تقوم على الاستعاضة عن اخصائية التجميل بنوع معين من الاسماك تتولى مهمة التخلص من الجلد الميت والجلد الزائد عند أطراف أظافر الرجلين. في بادئ الامر تردّد المستر هو في تبني هذه الفكرة خشية منه بألا تحظى باهتمام الزبائن.

لكن ما ان بدأ العلاج في الصالون حتى أخذ الزبائن يتهافتون على تجربة هذا الابتكار العلاجي الطريف، الى ان وصل عدد الذين جربوه الى 5 آلاف زبون في غضون أيام معدودة. هو وزوجته إيفون لي، التي تعمل معه في الصالون، يقولان إن هذا العلاج «من أفضل ما يمكن ان تقوم به من أجل الحصول على رجلين ناعمتين وصحيتين، خاصة أنه لا يتطلب استخدام المقصات وأمواس الحلاقة التي تتسبب في بعض الأحيان في التهابات جلدية في حال لم تكن معقمة بشكل جيد». يُعرف نوع السمك الذي يتولى مهمة تقليم الأظافر باسم «غارا روفا»، ويسميه البعض «الأسماك الأطباء»، وهذا النوع من السمك موجود في تركيا ببرك خاصة في مراكز صحية يزورها المرضى الذين يعانون من أمراض جلدية، كما يعيش أيضا في بعض الدول الاسيوية منها اليابان والصين وسنغافورة وماليزيا. المستر هو يشرح إن تقليم الاظافر ـ أو «البيديكور» ـ يتم من خلال وضع الرجلين في وعاء من الماء الفاتر الذي يسبح فيه السمك الخالي من الاسنان، ومن ثم يباشر السمك بأكل الجلد الميت لتصبح الرجلان ناعمتين وصحيحتين جداً. واليوم يعتبر هذا العلاج ظاهرة كبرى في واشنطن، إذ لا ينقطع الحديث عنه في الصحف المحلية والاذاعات، وهو ما ساعد على انتشاره وعلى زيادة شهرة الصالون. ترايسي روبرتس، تقول إنها جربت العلاج بعدما سمعت عنه في إحدى الاذاعات المحلية، وهي ترى أنه افضل علاج خضعت رجلاها له، لا سيما وأنها كانت تعاني من مشكلة تعرّق الرجلين الزائد الذي يؤدي بدوره الى نوع التهابات وإلى انبعاث الرائحة الكريهة. وهي بعدما جربت كل العلاجات والمستحضرات المتوفرة، تؤكد أن «بيديكور» السمك هو الافضل. الجدير بالإشارة، أنه بعد وضع الرجلين لمدة تتراوح ما بين 15 و30 دقيقة تتولى فيها الأسماك مهمة التخلص من الجلد الميت يشعر الزبون بشيء من الدغدغة، وبعدها تقوم الاخصائية بإنهاء العلاج من خلال وضع اللمسات الاخيرة على الرجلين. أما عن ثمن خذا العلاج الفريد من نوعه في أميركا فيقول المستر هو إن كلفة «البيديكور» الذي يستغرق نحو 15 دقيقة يبلغ 35 دولارا مقابل 50 دولار لفترة مدتها 30 دقيقة.

وحالياً يملك الصالون 100 سمكة يصار إلى وضعها في حاوية العلاج لكل زبون. ويسعى صاحب الفكرة، أي المستر هو، بأن يصبح هذا العلاج عالمياً ومتوفراً في عدد كبير من الصالونات المعروفة. وعن كلفة المشروع يقول هو إنه واجه في بادئ الامر العديد من العقبات المادية لأن الكلفة وصلت الى 40 الف دولار اميركي، لكن الاقبال المتزايد على العلاج يعني بأنه سيكون بوسعه استرجاع المال الذي انفقه على السمك، والتوسع في المشروع في أقرب وقت ممكن.

بالمناسبة، إذا كنت من مشاهدي مسلسل «Ugly Betty» قد تتذكر مشهداً ظهرت فيه ولمينا سلايتر وهي تخضع لعلاج تقليم الاظافر بواسطة السمك. وقد يكون ذلك المشهد مستوحى من الصالون الذي اصبح اليوم من اشهر صالونات أميركا بفضل هذا العلاج الصحي الفريد.

----------


## دموع الورد

واااااااااااااااااااو والله روعه

الخبر جابوه على mbc

----------


## غسان

__

----------


## حلم حياتي

حلوة بس غريبة

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

ياعيني 
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور على مواضيعك المميزة دائما

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## Sad Story

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## باريسيا

*مستحيل اتخيل حالي مجربته او راح اجربه مستحيييييييل 

يامامي سمك يقرب مني 

هههههههههههههه 

ماراح افكر اني اجرب 


يسلمو على الخبر*

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

بتخيل حالي قاعد بالبحر بالعقبة 
وهل السمك نازل قرقطه باصابعي 

 :Bl (35):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

لا وبس تطلع من الصالون ... كل بسس الحارة ورااااااااك .... بدها تعرف شو مصدر الريييحة :Icon31: 

مشكوور عل الخبر

----------


## Sad Story

> لا وبس تطلع من الصالون ... كل بسس الحارة ورااااااااك .... بدها تعرف شو مصدر الريييحة


 :Gbiggrin:   :Gbiggrin:   :Gbiggrin:   :Gbiggrin:   :Gbiggrin:   :Gbiggrin:   :Gbiggrin:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اي انا منظره بخاف منو 
كيف لما يقرب مني

----------

